# Palomino Roan ???



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Like this?

Yellow Roan Of Texas


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

That horse is pretty, but this horse was more white than palomino. I didn't even think he was palomino until they said something. It is so hard to describe. Think of more a mix between a palomino and red roan.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you have perhaps been looking at a palomino based grey?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

probably was a flaxen chesnut with roan and the ranch owner assumed it was palomino. perhaps something similar to this?


----------



## crazyfilly (May 22, 2012)

Like that! Closer to the bottom one, and slightly redder, but that was it.


----------



## Tintara (May 27, 2012)

Palomino roan happens when you have the coat colour modifiers cream and roan on a chestnut. If the palomino base colour is dark you'll get an obvious palomino roan but if the palomino is a light one it could be hard to pick the roan because the horse would just look like a very light paly with slightly darker legs and head.


----------

